# Help identifying 1972 South Bend 10K follow rest



## twooldvolvos (Nov 14, 2021)

Dear Forum,

I have been on the search for a telescoping steady rest and a telescoping follow rest for my 1972 South Bend 10K lathe for a while now.  Here is what the steady rest looks like.




I'm pretty confident on how to identify this part.  My understanding is that it is part number SRD-100K  as marked on the bottom of the casting like this:




The follow rest looks like this:




But I am not sure how to identify the correct one for my lathe.  Could they be a universal fit for all South Bend Lathes or do I need a specific part number?  Please advise.  Thank you.

P.S.  If you know of any of these that are for sale please reply.  My experience is that they are not easy to find.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 14, 2021)

I'd have to wonder what the bed of that lathe that the steady rest came off of looks like, looks like not a bit of care was used to avoid clamping down on chips.


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 14, 2021)

benmychree said:


> I'd have to wonder what the bed of that lathe that the steady rest came off of looks like, looks like not a bit of care was used to avoid clamping down on chips.


Good observation.  Thankfully, this is not a rest I was going to buy.


----------



## JPar (Nov 14, 2021)

I recently bought this follow rest for my 10K.  The part number is FLR-100K.  The main casting number is 120K1.  I haven't used it yet but I'm sure it is the correct one for a 10K.
John


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks very much, John.  I have had a heck of a time finding a steady rest and a follow rest for  my 10K.  This number will be very helpful.


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 15, 2021)

A 120K1 is the correct follower for a 10K.


----------



## B2 (Nov 15, 2021)

I purchased my SB10-Heavy out of a shop many years ago.  With it came the rests.  
Here is number off of the lathe so you can look up the exact year it was made, but I think it was made in the 70s.

Lathe number: 17172RKX16
the numbers on the various rest, left to right in the photo are:  
PT120R1
PT115T1 (bottom clamp)/ PT118T1(top) (5 and 8 are hard to read)
PT115T1/PT116T1


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 15, 2021)

Thanks for the info.  My lathe is a light 10 or a 10K.  I'm told that the steady rest and the follow rest from a Heavy 10 will not fit the 10k.  It seems that the geometry of the ways is not the same.


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 15, 2021)

Generally, South Bend followed a convention for a part suffix letter.  I don't know if they _always _followed this, but they did for follower and steady rests.

9"    -  120N
10k -  120K
10L -  120R
13" -  120T
14½"  and 16" - 120H


----------



## twooldvolvos (Nov 16, 2021)

Can you tell me where the heavy 10 fits in?


----------



## SLK001 (Nov 16, 2021)

twooldvolvos said:


> Can you tell me where the heavy 10 fits in?


The 10L is a heavy 10.


----------

